
EPA chief signs proposal limiting science used in decisions - clumsysmurf
https://apnews.com/f25e1975b1ea4417a5995cc2b8d87a8e/EPA-chief-signs-proposal-limiting-science-used-in-decisions
======
kolpa
The hypocrisy would mind-boggling if it weren't such an established pattern of
twisting good words to cover evil deeds, a la the infamous "PATRIOT Act". No
demands to open up data generated by government-funded science, no efforts to
build privacy-respectful reliable data sets, just suppressing inconvenient
truths.

------
tropo
A rather slanted headline!

The article later states:

"increase transparency in the agency’s decision-making by requiring all
underlying data used in scientific studies to be made publicly available"

That sure sounds like a good thing. It would of course limit the use of data
that is unreproducible due to being kept secret, but that isn't bad at all.

~~~
wmeredith
It’s in the second paragraph. This article is spun so hard it’s headed out to
sea. I’m as down for a ride on the current administration hate train as the
next guy, but how is this a bad thing?

~~~
ChoGGi
"the change, long sought by chemical manufacturers and fossil fuel companies"

"designed to restrict the agency from citing peer-reviewed public-health
studies that use patient medical records that must be kept confidential under
patient privacy laws."

and the next paragraph:

"Such studies include the Harvard School of Public Health’s landmark Six
Cities study of 1993, which established links between death rates and dirty
air in major U.S. cities. That study was used by EPA to justify tighter air-
quality rules opposed by industrial polluters."

